# Repossession



## paulie100 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,
Does anyone know the procedure for repossessing your home in Portugal?..tried to negotiate payments with the bank but they will not agree. 
Thanks


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Pauli and I'm sorry to hear of your situation.

There may be some god news and that is that it takes a very long time for a house to be repossessed. 

My girlfriend, who is a retired bank manager, says that no two cases are the same. The answer to your question will depend on your personal circumstances and details of current mortgage. Obviously a public forum is not the place to publish that. As a new forum member you are not able to send a PM until you have made five posts. When you have done that, contact me by PM and we will try to give you a clearer answer to your question.


----------



## paulie100 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you, will come back to you shortly.


----------

